# Newport Aquarium



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Went this weekend to the Newport Aquarium in Newport, KY. They had the largest Caribe I have seen. The whole tank was Caribe.

Here are some pics. They were amazing in person.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sweet pics man


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

caribes are hot.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great shots of an pretty impressive tank.

Thnx for sharing









Btw: how big were the Cariba's?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

wowsers. that's a shoal, no school, from hell!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Amazing








Pics of such tanks filled with Reds hardly raise any eyebrows any longer, but such a tank with Cariba is quite something else - thanks for sharing, Sccavee


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

that looks crzy, very big I wonder what goes on during feeding time..


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

jan said:


> Great shots of an pretty impressive tank.
> 
> Thnx for sharing
> 
> ...


All were pretty large and there were at least 4 of them I know were over 13". I don't believe there was one under 10".


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. That is a sweet.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome I need to head up that way soon to see those fish. Did they have any other P's?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Only had Caribe.

I am going to be adding some of the other pics I took. They had a cool 385,000 gallon shark tank.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

SO badass..


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

that would be great to have


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i need to steal those damn fish


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice! thanks for sharing.

Can you plz post them in this tread 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=94954&hl=

we are trying to get info about public aquariums in this post thanks.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> i need to steal those damn fish
> [snapback]1171271[/snapback]​


lets break in there, and steel them.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Stugge said:


> Nice! thanks for sharing.
> 
> Can you plz post them in this tread
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=94954&hl=
> ...










i just went looking for this to do the same thing


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

mashunter has a schoal like that available in buy and sell if anyone is interested. nice fish.
wes


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sweet shots, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Interesting I found this pic in another members gallery. I assume its the same shoal I took picture of earlier in their life.

This was the same exhibit at Newport.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

Im going soon. i live right across the river from this place. thanks for the pics.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

those pix are impressive, it would be a sight to see in person


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

damn them boys did some growing.
wes


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Pretty impressive shots!! 








Thanx!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

cooooool


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> damn them boys did some growing.
> wes


Not sure of the time difference. The pic earlier in their life was from John Bernard.


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

cool nice pic's


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sccavee said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots of an pretty impressive tank.
> ...


Awesome stuff man. great looking fish.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

and cariba


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice shoal, Feeding time would be crzy


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

that would be so cool to see in person, excellent pics man!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

WOW- wheres this place at?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

those are some large ass caribe. Nice looking tank too.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn those are some sweet ass cariba.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

sweet


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Interesting I found this pic in another members gallery. I assume its the same shoal I took picture of earlier in their life.
> 
> This was the same exhibit at Newport.


Are there less in there now??

BTW nice pictures


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Great looking Caribe.
If only i could have a set up like that.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> WOW- wheres this place at?


In Newport, KY which is right across the river from Cincinnati.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awesome set up they have there! great pics thanks for sharing with the people who arent able to be there and see those beauts in person


----------

